# Rustins plastic floor coating



## daveking66 (22 Apr 2012)

Can anyone tell me if Rustins plastic floor coating will add any depth of colour to a finished surface?

I'm looking for a hard wearing finish for a birch plywood floor which also gives the depth of colour seen on the birch ply floor in the attached image, more photos of which can also be seen by googling "funnelcloud luminhaus".

I've tested normal oil based polyurethane finish on a sample of birch ply but this has made virtually no difference to colour at all.

Would be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Woodfinish Man (23 Apr 2012)

Rustins Plastic Coating is actually Acid Catalyst Lacquer in disguise and therefore will not change the colour of the wood significantly. It really surprises me that a standard Polyurethane Varnish didn't give you the above effect, what brand did you try?

You could always try a waterbased polyurethane varnish such as Aquacoat XTRA or Bona Mega, both are highly durable and will yellow/darken over time. 

Hope this helps

Ian McAslan


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Apr 2012)

Try a small pack on an offcut - you can always use it up on threshholds, sill boards and small jobs where the drying time is an advantage.
My brother in law was a joiner in N.Z., and he tells me that nearly all wooden floors (bare chipboard is common) are now finished with water based polyurethane, the advantages being the quick drying time and virtual lack of smell.
One of the downsides of Rustins is the dreadful odour, and it takes weeks to completely disappear.


----------



## daveking66 (23 Apr 2012)

A local supplier applied 1 coat of Ronseal Ultra tough varnish (apparently oil based) to a birch ply sample to provide some idea of finish. They informed me that oil based polyurethane finishes result in a darkening of the wood, whereas water based polyurethane does not effect colour.
Is this correct?

This single coat of Ronseal had very little effect on the colour of the wood though. Maybe the colour gets darker with subsequent coats?

I'm also trying to avoid any products which will yellow over time, as I have one isolated and rather low south facing window at one end of the room and am concerned the area beneath will yellow in comparison to the rest of the floor.

Dave


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Apr 2012)

If you ever have to sand Rustins plastic off, I feel very sorry for you. It is an absolute bar steward!


----------



## Woodfinish Man (24 Apr 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more Phil, nightmare stuff.

Dave, when they say darkening they really mean yellowing. However the yellowing only really shows up on pale timbers whereas on darker woods the yellowing is not so prevalent in fact it just darkens it further. Definitely try three coats of what you have on a scrap piece of wood first and then make a decision. You may have to stain the floor to achieve your desired shade if the polyurethane varnish (Ronseal Ultra tough) doesn't work. The waterbased polyurethanes do not yellow/darken to the same effect so perhaps they're not an option.


----------

